# Hamsters poorly eye



## amandajaynes (May 24, 2011)

Hello Im hoping someone can help , 

Im a disabled lady and I have had a serious operation so I cannot drive for 6 weeks so cannot get to my vets and have no one else that drives and my vets is over 10 miles away ... 2 days ago my hamster that is nearlly 2 yrs old has hurt her eye and around her eye. I found my hamster snuggled in her bed and when she came out to see me her left eye was swollen and red and looked like it had been bleeding from a small cut ( think it was from where she had chewed her plastic ladder I have now taken it out of her cage ) I got her out and bathed it with cool water and over the last 2 days the swelling has gone down and it doesn't look sore but it now looks like her eye ball is bulging/falling out she is still eating and running around her cage and seems very happy ... I must admit it makes me feel abit queezy when I look at it but I have been bathing it with cool water ... I think her eye will fall out but not sure what I can do ... 

My poor little snowflake 

Amanda xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I would book a taxi to take her there and back, she needs a vet to look at it. Im sorry theres no home remedies I can suggest, I know if my eye was bulging and possibly falling out I would want treatment.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

you def need a vet, some vets will come to you but it will cost more, ring them up and explain your situation and see if they will come out.


----------



## amandajaynes (May 24, 2011)

Im going to the vets (PDSA) on Tuesday I would of gone the day I found it had happened but I don't have any money until next Tuesday  and have no one I can borrow it from in the meantime but Thankyou for commenting


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

She really needs to see a vet before Tuesday, even if you have to get a home visit, she will be in a great deal of pain 

Many vets will let you either pay in installments or allow you to pay on your payday if you let them know the situation.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i agree, she needs a vet now, tuesday could be too late

most vets are generally very good if you explain your situation


----------

